# Protein? Good or bad??



## el_shorty (Mar 15, 2009)

im 16 years old and i wanted to bulk up and gain muscle mass, but i've heard and been told that its bad for me to take it, specially at my age, what should i do?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Doppelganger (Mar 15, 2009)

Who told you this nonsense?


----------



## Perdido (Mar 16, 2009)

Doppelganger said:


> Who told you this nonsense?



A vegetarian? 

Eat it up and grow!


----------



## Unreal (Mar 16, 2009)

You realize protein is just food? That is like saying chicken, eggs, beef, pork, milk, etc is bad for you.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 16, 2009)

it is in fact good for you

i promise


----------



## nkira (Mar 16, 2009)

The water's fine, jump in. You see we all are in it too.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 16, 2009)

man if protein was bad half of us would be dead


----------



## zombul (Mar 16, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> im 16 years old and i wanted to bulk up and gain muscle mass, but i've heard and been told that its bad for me to take it, specially at my age, what should i do?!?!?!?!?




 Complete nonsense. Whoever told you this was giving you advice and had no right too because they aer wrong. Anyone with a tiny bit of knowledge on exercise would know better than this.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> im 16 years old and i wanted to bulk up and gain muscle mass, but i've heard and been told that its bad for me to take it, specially at my age, what should i do?!?!?!?!?



where to people hear this stuff? 

whey, egg, casein are all great protein sources that can be obtained from a supplement powder, it should not substitute protein from real food, but give you the additional protein needed to build muscle.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 16, 2009)

Protein, Carbs, Fat are all good for you!


----------



## zombul (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> where to people hear this stuff?
> 
> whey, egg, casein are all great protein sources that can be obtained from a supplement powder, it should not substitute protein from real food, but give you the additional protein needed to build muscle.



The uneducated who like to gossip and just have something to talk about. They will argue with you about creatine mono and say your taking a steroid. When people aregue something you know isn't true just remember their a dumb shit no matter what the subject and they may not have knowledge of any validity on any subject. I always cast out their opinions on things.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 16, 2009)

Its For Building Muscles It Must Have Steroids In It!!!!!


Its Barely Legal You Know


----------



## T_man (Mar 16, 2009)

protein is bad for you
makes your farts smell like something crawled up your ass and died


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> protein is bad for you
> makes your farts smell like something crawled up your ass and died





are you sure?
cause ive never had that problem..


actually
since ive started taking my diet more seriously, my shit, and occasional farts, smells alot less disgusting

and whey protein is a major staple in my diet...
around 75g a day from it


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 2-3 whey protein drinks per day, each one has 2 full scoops of IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate, plus 1 cup of 1% milk.


----------



## el_shorty (Mar 16, 2009)

zombul said:


> Complete nonsense. Whoever told you this was giving you advice and had no right too because they aer wrong. Anyone with a tiny bit of knowledge on exercise would know better than this.





well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus
. thanx for the feedback


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 16, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus
> . thanx for the feedback



^^^^^^^^^^^^
WHAAAT!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 17, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus
> . thanx for the feedback



Win many competitions?.....didn't think so.

I'm guessing practice and strength training are banned as well.


----------



## T_man (Mar 17, 2009)

hey maybe they even told you that breathing is also bad for you because oxygen is poisonous???


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

I say we feather, tar and incinerate the bastard who told this dastardly lie.


----------



## zombul (Mar 17, 2009)

Well whoever said it was bad is WRONG.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus.



ignorance at its best.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 17, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus
> . thanx for the feedback




i have heard some dumb shit before........this takes the cake whoever proposed this info needs to do some research


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 17, 2009)

creatine is understandable

it is probably not a good idea to allow unmarked white pills on campus, or fine white powder...

but if you premixed a protein shake and brought it along in a shaker, i dont see why that would be banned...
it is after all

just food...

or have they banned all nutrition?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 17, 2009)

i can even understand prohibiting the use of protein powders on campus. but to pull aside all athletes and tell them that protein is bad for you is WRONG on so many levels.  you would think a PE teacher or sports coach is educated enough on this topic to stop something like this before it happens.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> it is after all
> 
> just food...
> 
> or have they banned all nutrition?



This just in...

The OCB just banned food!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> i can even understand prohibiting the use of protein powders on campus.



I can't.  For what sane reason?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus
> . thanx for the feedback


I wanna see the handouts. Scan and send em.


----------



## el_shorty (Mar 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I wanna see the handouts. Scan and send em.



it wasnt really handouts dude, they just called all the student athletes to the gym and told us all this things about creatine and some other stuff so yea


----------



## njmuscles (Mar 23, 2009)

Load up on the goodies!  Protein is in food, you eat food right?  Why wouldnt protein supps be good then?  Mayb start by asking them that


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 23, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> it wasnt really handouts dude, they just called all the student athletes to the gym and told us all this things about creatine and some other stuff so yea



Who is "they" teachers, principal, librarian, custodian or a real fitness coach who knows that protein is the key to GROWING and repairing new muscle among tons of other factors it can do for your body.

Take it at home morning and night and when they ask why you are growing faster than Jim Bob and you look healthier, tell them your eating tons of eggs at home and drinking gatorade as well.....LOL.

Could you tell us what school in Texas this is?


----------



## jmorrison (Mar 24, 2009)

Protein is literally just food.  The main reason for supplementing with protein is for convenience.  When you are a bigger guy and need 200g+ of protein per day to build lean mass, that can be kind of hard to get from chicken!

And creatine...man I have been hearing the creatine is bad for you for 10 years, and have never met anyone that has had anything worse than stomach cramps from it.  Banning it from your school is insane.  Slightly better than banning protein, but still insane.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 24, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> well in school they had a presentation for all the student athletes and they told us that creatine and protein is bad for us and they prohibited the use of these substances in the campus
> . thanx for the feedback



Whats school is this?  First off it's a suck ass school, and if its not private, that might be unconstitutional.  What next? No Orange Juice?


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 25, 2009)

i think they should just ban students

then all the problems would be solved


----------



## highpockets (Mar 25, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me at just how many people are so uneducated about this, even some doctors. For example, last Christmas I was at a big get together at a friends house. My friend and his 18 year old son come up to me and they start asking me questions about supplementation for the son. The son is really athletic, plays football and baseball, wiry little kid. He just can't put on much muscle.

After a few questions by yours truly, I tell them that if he was my son, I would monitor his diet for awhile, cut out the junk food that I know he loves, and start with a multi vitamin, protein shakes and creatine.

Well their family doctor was at this gathering also, standing behind me eaves dropping, and she just about came unglued. She acted like I was telling the kid to start shooting juice. She by the way is about as big as a small cow (no kidding)! I try to tell her that creatine is produced by the body already and protein is consumed by everyone, yada, yada, yada. Well she has nothing doing with any of this and walks away. So the kid decides that I must be on something illegal and decides to continue eating his junk food way to nowhere! He hasn't grown a bit, even though I know he's still working out pretty hard.

All I can do is try. One thing I know, my son, who the doctors say should be around 6'10", will be drinking the shakes!!!!


----------



## Funkyt (Mar 25, 2009)

highpockets said:


> One thing I know, my son, who the doctors say should be around 6'10", will be drinking the shakes!!!!




HOLY COW!  Thats about 15pnds of whey a week!  LOL 

Look at Shaq.....here comes highpockets jr!


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 25, 2009)

its amazing to me that they bann protein powder

i mean
i can understand not letting kids bring unlabbled powders to school

but if it is in the original jug
or if it is pre mixed
i dont see how they can bann this

it would be like banning any other kind of food

i mean
i bet theres still fat fuck teachers bringing slimfast

hope they never read the ingredients cause theyll be shocked to find WHEY PROTEIN within the first 3 or 4 ingredients im sure


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 25, 2009)

one of my gym teachers in highschool tried telling me i couldnt bring my creatine powder to school ( i just take mine with my PWO but dont mix it in till right before) another gym teacher who is an ex bodybuilder, ex strong man just said " are you fucking kidding me, why the hell would he not be allowed to do that, that may be the dumbest thing you ever said"  lol the other teacher just walked away


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 25, 2009)

this is why i say they should let real professionals be coaches and gym teachers. making, say an art teacher with very little knowledge of exercise science and nutrition a football coach is just dumb.


----------



## bodom (Mar 26, 2009)

just like taking a test and not being allowed to study.

doesnt make any sense at all.


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2009)

sure it does. if you are in school, you are under 18 and technically not allowed to purchase these products. the teacher is covering his ass by telling you that, and he is doing the right thing. i see nothing wrong with you using them, but doing so with his knowledge puts him into a potentially difficult situation. you would be amazed the stories i hear from my teacher friends about parents complaining. he is just making sure he is covered.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 26, 2009)

That's dumb as hell, this school is trying to convince you NOT to take protein/creatine.. My school was trying to fucking convince me to take t50 for football. Texas may still have the death penalty but they went soft somewhere.

And I have to agree with the earlier post about protein making your farts stink, after I drink my protein it smells TERRIBLE.. just saying, could be another reason the school ban it, the smells were becoming hazardous to students health.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2009)

nni said:


> sure it does. if you are in school, you are under 18 and technically not allowed to purchase these products. the teacher is covering his ass by telling you that, and he is doing the right thing. i see nothing wrong with you using them, but doing so with his knowledge puts him into a potentially difficult situation. you would be amazed the stories i hear from my teacher friends about parents complaining. he is just making sure he is covered.



18 years old to buy/use protein?


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> 18 years old to buy/use protein?



when you are talking schools, you are talking extreme caution. add that to the overwhelming amount of morons who think that anything from a supplement store is a hidden steroid then you can begin to understand their view. 1000 cases of clean products is ruined by one tainted sup.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2009)

I guess, public schools should be more concerned with the garbage they are feeding the kids in the lunchrooms.


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2009)

Prince said:


> I guess, public schools should be more concerned with the garbage they are feeding the kids in the lunchrooms.



i agree, but i still remember they had the only french bread pizza that tasted good.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2009)

nni said:


> i agree, but i still remember they had the only french bread pizza that tasted good.



if you have not seen the movie Supersizeme, rent it, the food in our public schools is of lower quality than fast food, not to mention most schools now serve fast food as an option too.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 26, 2009)

Our school lets us leave for lunch and go home, I'd rather not eat at all than eat that trashy ass food they serve these days.


----------



## Spike00513z (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol if your school bans whey protein, ignore them. Who are they to tell you of this?I'm pretty sure if you wanted, you could make money off of it by taking it to a court..thats if you drink your whey, not sell it at school or anything. It must be a gay school because my schools full of roidmonkey baseball and football players. The shortest dude in the school is the strongest..and he takes hgh/roids lol


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 26, 2009)

Spike00513z said:


> Lol if your school bans whey protein, ignore them. Who are they to tell you of this?I'm pretty sure if you wanted, you could make money off of it by taking it to a court..thats if you drink your whey, not sell it at school or anything. It must be a gay school because my schools full of roidmonkey baseball and football players. The shortest dude in the school is the strongest..and he takes hgh/roids lol



are you just spouting bullshit in anger and jealousy?
or do you actually know these people to be on gear?


and furthermore
any school that has an athletic program at ANY level, should not only allow the use of protein
they should PROMOTE the use of protein powders

they should educate the student in proper athletic diet

AND
they should educate the student athletes in the safe use of MANY types of performance related supplements.

including 

Creatine
NO based products
Sports drinks
pro hormones
etc.


it would be a much more effective/safe environment than turning a blind eye to the use

i say this not because creatine and protein are unsafe

but because the uneducated, will often walk into a MaxMuscle and ask for whatever will pump the up the fasted, and unknowingly walk out with a double methyl.

and if protein is banned at school, no way in hell they will let anyone know what they are REALLY taking

next thing you know, you got kids with bigger problems than bad gas and constipation.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 29, 2009)

first of all i was 18. at the time...........and yes creatine has an 18 age warning,  our school had horrible food i always made my own lunch , plus i was to cheap to pay for food, and you have to know this teacher he was not covering his ass, he just dint like people who were in the weight room to much , was not a fan of body building at all , was convinced everyone one of us was injecting


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 29, 2009)

its not uncommon for people to automatically assume your on roids


i get it allll the time

as if being 175lbs is so super human

i mean seriously

theres no way i could have possibly built these 14" guns naturally...



people are ignorant
and if that shake has WHEY IN IT!
you must be doing absolutely everything imaginable to gain strength

cause seriously
if your going to drink whey
your definitely gunna shoot a needle in your ass...


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 29, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> its not uncommon for people to automatically assume your on roids
> 
> 
> i get it allll the time
> ...



 

nicely said


----------



## el_shorty (Mar 29, 2009)

Funkyt said:


> Who is "they" teachers, principal, librarian, custodian or a real fitness coach who knows that protein is the key to GROWING and repairing new muscle among tons of other factors it can do for your body.
> 
> Take it at home morning and night and when they ask why you are growing faster than Jim Bob and you look healthier, tell them your eating tons of eggs at home and drinking gatorade as well.....LOL.
> 
> Could you tell us what school in Texas this is?



"they" is actually the principals, yea and they told us that we shouldnt take any protein or creatine powder there so yea


----------



## DesertFox (Mar 30, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> "they" is actually the principals, yea and they told us that we shouldnt take any protein or creatine powder there so yea



What a bunch of retards. I reckon you should gather information on how protein is good for you, print it out, staple it, and then shove it up his ass. OKay maybe not but seriously; what the fuk? Where do you live and go to school?


----------



## achamp1121 (Apr 21, 2009)

whey protein all the way.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2009)

if they do this silly shit, just load up on eggs and cottage cheese. Seriously, they're better than whey is anyway. Much more filling and it doesnt feel as it goes through immediately. I usually just mix whey with casein anyway.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 21, 2009)

el_shorty said:


> shouldnt



Shouldn't is a suggestion.

Maybe you you should suggest something back


----------



## nkira (Apr 22, 2009)

R they qualified to make such announcements? Cos that's a lot of bull shit.



el_shorty said:


> it wasnt really handouts dude, they just called all the student athletes to the gym and told us all this things about creatine and some other stuff so yea


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 22, 2009)

nkira said:


> R they qualified to make such announcements? Cos that's a lot of bull shit.


Qualified because they are the people in charge; So, in a way, yes. But on the other hand, they are singling out a small group of people. This could be considered discriminatory.


----------



## TitanUnleashed (Apr 26, 2009)

Its almost akin to a sin whoever mentioned protein is detrimental ta anyones health. Working out without the proper nutrition, protein in this case is equivalent to be playin baseball without bats.
Anw, abt creatine. I've known and seen so many ppl take it without any side effects unless you include loose stools in our first few takes.


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)

You know what, may be el_shorty's school is trying to FIX a sports competition and they don't want there students to win, so they are making all this "Protein are bad" stuff up so that students don't get proper nutrition for the event....that's just my speculation


----------

